
OxyContin maker Purdue Pharma exploring bankruptcy - smaili
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-purduepharma-bankruptcy-exclusive/exclusive-oxycontin-maker-purdue-pharma-exploring-bankruptcy-sources-idUSKCN1QL1KL
======
milsorgen
They must of been closer to bona fide repercussions then I realized. Seems
like pain pills of this class are nearing the end of their mass usefulness,
perhaps something more novel like the kratom plant is in order for mild to
moderate pain management?

~~~
_Schizotypy
Opiate agonists are a bad choice for analgesia. This includes the kratom
alkaloids

